# CE Schaltschrank Maschinenbau



## jabba (31 Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich baue ja unter anderem Schaltschränke für Maschinen.
Für diese Schaltschränke erstelle ich nur eine Konformitätserklärung nach Niederspannungsrichtlinie.
Nun habe ich einen Kunden der überhaupt keine Ahnung von 13849 oder sonstiges Sachen hat.
Schon früher hab ich in der Konformitätserklärung geschrieben:


> Der Betrieb der Anlage ist untersagt , bis der Hersteller oder Betreiber die Gesamtkonformität erklärt hat


Ich möchte mich gerade in Bezug der Maschinenrichtlinie stärker absichern, da manche Kunden denken das ich durch die Lieferung der Steuerung für die Sicherheit verantwortlich bin.

Und bevor blöde Fragen kommen *ROFL*
Natürlich habe ich keine Informationen über einen PL oder eine Steuerungskategorie bekommen. Aber in meinen Angeboten steht z.B. "maximal kann PLc erreicht werden , wenn die externen Bauteile dies ermöglichen"

Ich möchte eindeutig verhindern in der Konformitätserklärung überhaupt die 13849 oder Maschinenrichtlinie zu erwähnen um keinen falschen Eindruck zu erwecken.

Reicht der Hinweis auf die Gesamtkonformität bzw. ist dies überhaupt zulässig. (Ist ja keine Einbauerklärung o.ä.)


----------



## Safety (31 Mai 2011)

Hallo Jabba, 
schau Dir den Anhang mal an denke dann wird es klar und das kann man auch dem Kunden geben.


----------



## Tommi (31 Mai 2011)

jabba schrieb:


> Für diese Schaltschränke erstelle ich nur eine Konformitätserklärung nach Niederspannungsrichtlinie.


 
Hallo,

welche Normen zitierst Du da?
Reicht da nur die DIN EN 60204-1?

http://www.ce-zeichen.de/templates/ce-zei/normen/nsp-normen-2011.pdf
(siehe S. 21)

Wie sieht es mit EMV aus? Ich habe mal gelernt daß, wenn man nur Geräte einsetzt, die ein CE-Zeichen nach EMV-Richtlinie haben und die Installationsrichtlinien der Hersteller einhält, man kein Gesamt EMV-CE-Zeichen z.B. für den Schrank braucht. Gilt das so immer noch? 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## jabba (1 Juni 2011)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo Jabba,
> schau Dir den Anhang mal an denke dann wird es klar und das kann man auch dem Kunden geben.



Jeep auf das Ding hätte ich auch selber kommen können,
wußte das ich es hatte, kam aber nicht mehr darauf von wem es war.

Also bin ich ja auf dem richtigen Weg , und für mich im "reinen".


----------



## Andreas Koenig (14 Juni 2011)

Was man fordert /fordern kann hängt wohl auch davon ab, welchen Umfang der Auftragnehmer verantwortet....

Das ist bei uns meist so, dass der Auftragnehmer die Hardwareplanung teils in unserem Auftrag macht, und in jedem Fall aufgrund eines Schaltplanes + Stückliste den Schaltschrank baut, dabei aber im Layout des Schrankes weitgehend frei entscheidet.  Ausführung nach 60204-1 und den Hardwareplänen + Prüfprotokoll darüber verlangen und bekommen wir. Die Niederspannungsrichtlinie bringt dann nur Sinn, wenn andere relevante Normen einzuhalten sind, die hätte ich dann aber lieber einzeln bestätigt.... ob man dann die NSR noch mal braucht? Steht ja so direkt fast nix drin als Normverweise.

Mit der EMV ist das schwierig. Sicher kann man die Beachtung bestimmter Grundprinzipien fordern, wie Schirmung relevanter Leiter, dass Leiter für die Leistung nicht in einer Schleife um den ganzen Schrank gelegt sind, bei Umrichern fordern wir die Verwendung der zum System angebotenen Leitungen...Aber die Einhaltung der EMV-R kann der Schaltschrankbauer letztlich kaum bestätigen, da dies letztlich nur durch Messung zu verifizieren wäre (und wer hat schon ein EMV-Messlabor in der Firma, und vor der IB ist das Ganze ein totes Stück Metall und Kunststoff was gar kein Feld emittieren kann)....

Andreas


----------

